# gestickter text



## sengaja (21. Januar 2004)

hi leute,

hat einer eine idee, wie ich am besten gestickten text mache (so getikcter text auf nem kissen wie bei der mediamarkt-werbung)? komme nur auf weniger realistische ergebnisse irgendwie…

mfg
sengaja


----------



## greengoblin (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
also ich kenne die Werbung jetzt nicht, aber Kreuzstich
könnte man etwa so hinkriegen:
1. Neue Datei erstellen 10X10 px groß, 2 diagonale Striche
reinmachen (die bilden also ein Kreuz). Alles auswählen
Bearbeiten > Werkzeugspitze festlegen.
2. Diese neue Werkzeugspitze für den Pinsel auswählen, 
grossen Pinselabstand einstellen - über 200 %.
3. Jetzt zu der Datei, wo die Stickerei reinkommt:
Pfad erstellen (von dem, was gestickt werden soll)
mit rechter Maustaste draufklicken > Pfadkontur füllen
mit > Pinsel.
Gruss
GG

Und dann mit Schatten etwas plastischer machen...


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Januar 2004)

Bei dem von greengoblin genannten Muster könnte man sicher auch noch den Ebeneneffekt "Relief" anwenden. Es bedarf dabei sicher vieler Tests, aber am Ende sollte man zu einem realistischeren Ergebnis kommen.

-keen!

ps: Wenn nicht legst du dein 10x10px großes Bild gleich als Muster fest.


----------

